# What is this part?



## Andrews (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi, I was working on my MTD snowflake blower model number 319-570-500, with Tecumseh HM80 155033 engine and a piece fell out. For the life of me I can't find where it goes or what it is. 

If anyone could help that would be awesome. 

Thanks.
Andrew


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

thats for your chute crank.. to set the depth of the screw into the chute itself.. you mustve had your crank off hum?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wlcome to the forum , Andrew.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Andrew. 

I tried that model number on a couple sites trying to find a parts diagram but the number didn't return any results.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Andrew, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and that number does not appear in the usual model lists. 

Here is a close model number 319-552-206. My guess, and what others have pointed out, is that it is #7 in this diagram:










At first glance I thought it might be #32, but the hole in the middle appeared to be too small.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know where it goes, but the way it's concentric (hole off-center) makes me believe its for adjusting the position of something.

Edit: Perhaps the term I should have used is eccentric (vs concentric). 
I often get them confused.


----------

